# Golfing in Hilton Head



## westrougers (Feb 21, 2008)

On way back to Canada from Florida we have booked a 2BR week at Spinnaker at Waterside in Hilton Head for week of March 15th.

We would like to golf 3 or 4 times. I know there are lots of courses but I know TUGGERS are very knowledgeable ond can suggest the best values and courses close to where we are staying. Also what is price range for a good (not fabulous) course in the area?

ALSO

Are we able to request a unit and if so any suggestions as to best location in complex?

Thanks for help.

Mike


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Last Minute Tee Times*

DH had success with LMTT. Their phone number is 843-689-2262.

http://www.lmteetimes.com/


----------



## matbec (Feb 21, 2008)

You should contact the resort, as Waterside has a golf coordinator (spingolf@spinnakerresorts.com), who can book the tee times for you. We will be at Waterside the week of March 8th and last week, the resort told me that there is a golf card available for the guests. This card entitles up to 4 people 1 round per day at the Shipyard or Port Royal courses, for the cost of the cart rental - around $40 per person.


----------



## Poette (Feb 21, 2008)

Just off the island is Old South, 9 holes only, very cheap and decent for the money.  At one time it was 18 holes and supposedly a very good course.  You might want to call first, we were there in September.


----------



## westrougers (Feb 26, 2008)

*Best Units in Spinnaker?*

Thanks for info on golf in Hilton Head. We will check with resort for tee times.

Just wondering if anyone who has stayed at Spinnaker can recommend best units to request, say with great views. In fact do they allow requests?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## wrkirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*Waterside*

I own at Waterside but do not have my maps with me as i am in HIlton Head for the month. There are no great views at Waterside; all buildings have acceptable views; you can probably walk around the complex when you arrive and see if there is a building you like more than others and make the request when you go to check in. I called 2 years ago to make a request and ended up leaving a message; we ended up getting a high floor in the building we requested.
We bought at Waterside due to the golf package; 4 people play for cart fees at Shipyard ( 3 nine hole courses) or Port Royal which has 2 or 3 18 hole courses. I am not sure if the golf package is available to those who trade in or if it is just for the owners ??? It is a nice complex in a nice quiet area and the units are the largest of any we have stayed in; you will have a good time.

Bill in Cambridge Maryland, temporarily in Hilton Head for month of Feb and enjoying each day.


----------



## vkhome (Mar 4, 2008)

The courses off the island are just as nice (and challenging) as the courses on the island and they are much cheaper (for the most part).  The Island Packet newspaper often has discount coupons (in the sports section) and some tourist info centers also have coupons.

I like Island West, Crescent Pointe and Egret (something), all in Bluffton.

And... there is always the timeshare promo presentations that give you free golf!!!! (but as you know, don't buy from the developer, but do take their "freebies.").

Enjoy!!!

Joanne


----------



## westrougers (Mar 5, 2008)

What should we expect to pay for golf at decent courses similar to what you mentioned?

Do renters get preferred rates?

Timeshare presentations are last resort but we are "thrifty" so who knows.

Re location, I think we will call ahead and ask for high floor overlooking pool.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## vkhome (Mar 5, 2008)

I have played off island in "off season" for as little as $35/round (that includes cart).  The time of day and course vary prices. I  refuse to pay big bucks for golf - maybe because my handicap is not so low.  Still, shop around.
Definitely check the Island Packet for coupons.  Golf island.com has some deals, but I don't find them that great.  Renters do not get better rates, unless you are staying at a timeshare that has a gold package.


----------



## Jim McLaren (Mar 5, 2008)

westrougers said:


> What should we expect to pay for golf at decent courses similar to what you mentioned?


LMTT lists greens fees for some of their courses.  Typically they'll run $50-$70.  You can pay much more.  Harbour Town runs $295.  I'd recommend visiting Trip Advisor's Hilton Head forum and the Hilton Head Life forum.  Lots of info on golf and so much more there.


----------



## matbec (Mar 9, 2008)

*Arrived at Waterside*



wrkirt said:


> I am not sure if the golf package is available to those who trade in or if it is just for the owners ???



We checked-in to Waterside yesterday, having beaten the storm that pummeled the NorthEast, and found that the golf package _*IS*_ only available to owners  

But on the upside, DH found a website which offers on-line tee-times, in singles or packages of 2,3,4, or 5 rounds at any of the following: Oyster Reef, Port Royal, Shipyard, or Palmetto Hall. http://res.heritagegolfgroup.com/PUBLIC/?c=2b7a8d121712b81b&id=

For the packages, the rounds come out to about $76 each, including the cart.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2008)

Matbec,

If you go to the Walmart that is up toward the north part of Hilton Head there is a booth (it usually staffed most of the day including evenings)  near the entrance that offers freebies for doing a timeshare tours including free golf (you pay the cart fee). 
Wal-Mart Store #728
25 Pembroke Drive
Hilton Hd Island, SC 29926
(843) 681-3011


Another place where a booth is usually set up that offers freebies for doing a timeshare tour is in the parking lot in front of the Old Oyster Factory. But unlike Walmart, the booth is usually set up only in the evenings after 6pm.
http://www.oldoysterfactory.com/

Richard


----------



## matbec (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard,

Thanks for the tips. As anxious as he is to get to the courses, DH has already booked his rounds for the rest of the week!  

matbec


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 9, 2008)

Mike, I just remembered eating at a place called Aunt Chiladas near the spinnaker resort.  I don't remember if it was early bird or something else, but in the bar area only they had terrific deals.  We had crab legs for a great price.

We also played at shipyard and Port Royal courses and they were nice. We played at the Oyster Reef and played at the afternoon rate.  they asked us to wait awhile when we got there, it ended up being an extremely long time.  Then they said to start on the back nine.  then they came out on the course and told us we could not play the front nine but if we hurried, we could start the back nine again before the scramble tee times came through.  So we were rushing and playing in twilight and near dark.
I wrote a real detailed review a few years ago, it got lost in submission, and it was before I learned how to cut and paste and all the other things that savey computer people know .  I really regret it, because we did some great sightseeing too and all is lost with my feeble memory.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2008)

Rapmarks,

We went to Aunt Chiladadas when we were on Hilton Head Island in December and they had discontinued that early bird Crab Leg Special.   My wife was very disappointed.




Richard


----------



## westrougers (Mar 17, 2008)

Matbec, Rapmarks, etc,  we arrived here yesterday and resort looks good. Re golf, just checked  http://res.heritagegolfgroup.com/PUB...121712b81b&id= and for golf on Tuesday and Thursday, cost for least expensive course was $125 per person. Did however try another place for tee times and they said they can get us on for a lot less. We will try this and get back to all if it is worth it.

Mike


----------



## jwq387 (Mar 21, 2008)

*golf in hilton head*



Poette said:


> Just off the island is Old South, 9 holes only, very cheap and decent for the money.  At one time it was 18 holes and supposedly a very good course.  You might want to call first, we were there in September.



You have Old South confused with Old Carolina, which is 9 holes. Old South, at least according to its website, is 18 holes.

If you purchase a ClubKey, you can play several excellent Hilton Head area golf courses at about 30-40% of what you would normally play. ClubKey pays for itself if you play 2 rounds. There are some restrictions, but I use it quite often to get great golf deals in HIlton Head and Myrtle Beach.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 22, 2008)

Less expensive courses are in Bluffton: Hilton Head National 27 holes, Eagle's Point,Crescent ,Old Carolina. Rose Hill is not open. He liked HH National and you can play less than 27 holes.

Last Minute Tee times  phone is 843.689.2262


http://www.golflink.com/golf-courses/city.asp?dest=Bluffton+sc

On HHI, DH has paid $65-$80 to golf the Barony,Robbers Row courses in the afternoon.


----------

